# Kibble, mealworms and other treats



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi! I'm sure these topics have been covered (many) times before, but I just have a couple of quick questions. 

I have had my hedgie, Liam, for almost three months now, and he has been a great addition to my home. After doing some browsing on this site, I've decided I wanted to make some changes to his diet. The breeder I got him from was feeding Purina One, and that has been what he has been on since. Any suggestions on better/more proteinaceous/more varied food brands? I've never owned a cat or dog, so I really don't know what's out there. I saw the long lists that members have compiled, but those are a bit overwhelming (to me at least). Also, when making the switch, what's the best way to implement that? Gradually mix in the new brand with the old? He's a bit of a picky eater, so I worry that he will just pick out the kibble he likes best. 

I also have a couple of questions regarding treats. I originally bought freeze-dried mealworms (which Liam seemed to like okay), but when I mentioned that to the breeder, she said I shouldn't feed those because they can cause impaction or even worse medical issues. He hasn't had any since. However, it seems like others on this site feed them without trouble. What is the best course of action? Additionally, I have been looking for some good treats to feed him. I found some yogurt drops and a relative gave me a 'hedgehog treat' mix for the holidays, but he won't eat either. So far, the only things he's taken to have been cooked turkey, cucumbers, and zucchini. Even so, he's only kind of nibbled on those. He doesn't seem to have any treat he really LOVES, which I would like so I could spoil him. I know some people use baby food - are there any specific things to avoid when choosing one?

Thanks so much for answering. This site has been great so far in answering my questions - you all are very knowledgeable!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I recommend any of these:

Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck
Nutrience Lite
Now! Senior
Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control
CSFCLS Light
Authority Adult Sensitive

When you introduce a new food, start slowly and only 1 new type of cat food at a time, it can take up to a month to fully add it in. Cut back say 5-10 of the Purina One kibble pieces every few days when you do this you also add back in add 5-10 pieces of the new cat food. Until you have a half/half mix 

We feed a mix of all the ones above and never had any problems with our hedgies liking them and we have some picky hedgies.

We always feed live bugs lol and general4-6 every few night to each hedgie. Also we do unseasoned chicken, egg and turkey along with steam and fresh vegies.

The yogurt drops aren't recommenced nor are many of the commercial hedgehog treat mixes.

Baby food is a great treat is they will take it, just make sure it doesn't have any of the not allowed foods in it. 

Also only introduce 1 type of new treat at a time.

Edited: Also I'd cut the Purina One out completely eventually if you can, it's a junky food.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Have you tried live mealworms? Snarf will do pretty much anything for a mealie...or even better...the beetles mealies grow into :shock: (totally disgusts me but he LOVES 'em).


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

PapillonRu - thanks for those suggestions! I am going to the pet store this weekend and I'll be sure to look for one (or more) of those brands. I know the Purina is junky, but it's what he was fed at the breeder so he's been pretty reluctant to try new foods. Eventually I'd like him to be on some sort of kibble mix, but I'll take it slow. Anyway, I'll try your gradual method and see if it works!

MissC - I'll admit, I'm (more than a little) bug-phobic so I'm not too keen on live mealworms. (Even the dried ones weird me out a bit - silly, I know!) Of course, his health is my main concern and I'm totally willing to try live ones, it just wouldn't be my FIRST choice. I'm still wondering if the dried ones are safe, since it seems like I've heard conflicting information. 

Too bad on the yogurt - I know hedgies have some issues with lactose intolerance but I thought I had read that something like yogurt or cottage cheese was okay. It's a moot point anyway, since Liam barely gave them the time of day when I tried! 

My shopping list for the weekend seems to be getting longer and longer - browsing these forums has given me so many ideas for new toys, food, and everything else!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

cylaura said:


> Too bad on the yogurt - I know hedgies have some issues with lactose intolerance but I thought I had read that something like yogurt or cottage cheese was okay. It's a moot point anyway, since Liam barely gave them the time of day when I tried!


A little yogurt or cottage cheese is fine on occasion, but the yogurt drops you're talking about are basically all sugar and aren't really healthy for any animals.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

From what I've read here, dried mealies are okay if you don't over-do it. I would just give a couple at a time.

I HATE bugs/mealies/grubs...after 3 months, I still can't touch the frickin' things...I just use a plastic fork. I was using tweezers but the mealies are too squirmy and escape and Snarf nijjas those mealies and is going to end up losing teeth or an eye or something. :roll: 

I've taught him to come to where I'm tapping on the floor so I don't have to chase him around the entire livingroom with a creepy mealie hanging off my fork.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

My hedgie is a picky eater too, but she likes live meal worms.
and you could try a thin sliver of strawberry.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Liam is adorable!
I think everything's been covered, I don't have anything to add-but just wanted to welcome you!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i recently discovered this frozen veggie mix called Organic Foursome. put some in a small cup, add water, and microwave it for 3-4 secs. use it as a topper for kibble. my hogs like it!

watermelon is usually well-loved too. and we do live bugs as well. :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I'm back from a day of shopping - the pet store had two of those food brands available, so I picked those up (the Blue Buffalo and the Pea & Duck), and added a little bit to Liam's bowl. Hopefully he will like them! I'll try some new treats in the next little while as well. 

PJM - Thank you for the welcome! I've been lurking around here for a week or so, and I've learned so much. Everyone seems very nice and, as I said before, very knowledgeable! Liam is my first hedgie and I really do want to do everything right. 

fracturedcircle - I'll keep an eye out for that veggie mix, thank you!

Now I'm off to the next project - sewing all this new fleece I got into cage liners! What a way to spend a day off from work! But if it cuts down on shavings getting all over my carpet, it's worth it.


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

do you live near a petco? we give our hedgie Sunseed Vita Exotics -hedgehog formula. it's little kibble, smaller than tic tacs; he eats a lot of it


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Sunseed food is ok in a mix, but its not recommended as a staple diet. Most hedgehogs if given a choice between high quality cat food and Sunseed will leave the Sunseed food behind. If I remember right the fat levels in it are alot lower than what's recommended.


----------



## sweettea (Apr 20, 2010)

nikki said:


> Sunseed food is ok in a mix, but its not recommended as a staple diet. Most hedgehogs if given a choice between high quality cat food and Sunseed will leave the Sunseed food behind. If I remember right the fat levels in it are alot lower than what's recommended.


That's how my Noodles is... she's always been on Blue Buffalo Finicky Feast (because the cat is a finicky eater...) and whenever I put the Sunseed mix in, she just ignores it. Now my baby Oatie likes it mixed in, but he eats everything.

I use dried mealies(got from Oatie's breeder) as well with no problems. I find it so much more convenient and cost effective because live mealies end up dying well before I get to use the whole container.


----------

